# Strange Behavior from Male Ringneck Dove



## DoveLover7 (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope someone on this forum can shed some light on my boy's behavior. I acquired a male ringneck dove about six months ago. He has exhibited typical male behavior, the bowing and cooing. He even chases some of his "room mates" around the room. He is especially fond of my black rabbit, Bernny. He courts him whenever they're out in the room together. 

Lately, however, Junior is acting more like a female on eggs. He's nesting next to his mirror and isn't laughing / coo-coo'ing as much. His poops are larger than they were. Lots of white and some black/green. Also they are looser than the were before. Almost like hormonal changes that female birds go through. He still eats and drinks and once I pick him up, he goes outside and flies around the room, but he does not like leaving his cage. I though perhaps he caught cold so I've had him on Ornamycin (erithromycin) for about two days now, but he seems fine.

Dan anyone shed some light on this strange behavior?

Thanks so much to everyone. I would be heartbroken if I was missing something - I adore this guy.

Thanks.

Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Cindy good name!  Well my mother-in-law lives in Australia and she feeds about 100 feral Ring neck doves daily 2 times a day. First of all is the ring around the neck light or dark? She has told me that darker coloured rings are males. Sounds to me that you have a female though. At least from the description of her/his actions. Also sounds like she is in love with your bunny and has picked the bunny as it's mate. Keep your eyes opened for eggs. 

Cindy


----------



## DoveLover7 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, it certainly does appear that Junior is female from the recent behavior, but what perplexes me is the bowing and cooing - isn't that male behavior?

I guess I'll just wait and see what happens!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Some hens coo a lot and I've even seen them bow. We have six ring-necks and I've been fooled before. I don't think the color of the ring means anything because domestic ring-necks have been bred in so many different colors, patterns and shades. This does sound more like a hen about to lay. But if it _is_ a male, he might have decided the bunny is his mate and he's trying to nest. I once had two males that paired off with each other and they even took turns sitting on the nest.


----------



## DoveLover7 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for the response to my dilemma, or rather, my poor bird's dilemma. Junior continues to lay on a nest and is still very reluctant to leave his / her cage. His appetite is not as voracious and I'm a little concerned. Do you think I should take him to a bird specialist???

Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

When they are laying on the nest they don't tend to get off it aften to eat either as they are trying to fertilize the eggs. When you put your hand in her cage she may attack it trying to pertect her brood too. She will begin eating after she lays if she is a female, in the mean time you may want to move her food bowl close to the nest so she can just stand over it and eat. Good luck. 

Cindy


----------



## DoveLover7 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, Cindy.

I think we're going to be ok - Junior reluctantly came out of his/her cage this morning and was courting his bunny and the guinea pigs (such a flirt). He was actively pecking at the greens and seeds and cooing like crazy so I know he's ok. I had moved both food and water into closer proximity of the nest.

I'll let you know if we ever get eggs or if my little guy is just a little confused.

Best,

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, Cindy, MALE pijies do the same!

What you described sounds just like Squeaks in "daddy" mode!! He sits and guards his dummy egg in his nest basket with the shredded paper I give him, mixed with some of his feathers. This behavior goes on for days. He will venture off to hop in the litter box to eat some seeds, wander into the dining area to leave BIG poops and maybe get a drink of water. Then, back he goes to egg and basket.  

The cats are delighted as he will only go after them if they come too close. With Squeaks sitting so much, the cats are free to roam the apartment without worrying about a feathered terror coming after them! 

Works for me too as I only pick up BIG poops instead of lots of smaller ones!

Will be interesting to see if Junior lays an egg...   

Hugs and Scritches to all
Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's so funny, I had two doves (Lance and Julian) who were both male and took turns laying on dummy eggs together.....but before we got Julian, Lance would court just a certain guinea pig I had (he didn't care about any of the other pigs, just this long-haired black one lol). He spent a lot of time trying to run that pig into his nest, made even more difficult due to the fact that, of course, guinea pigs just can't fly.  Then Julian came to us and Lance turned his affections over to him. Later they had females around but showed no interest.  Animals can sure set up some strange couplings....I've had cats who love a certain dog but no other dogs; a rat/guinea pig couple (not suggested normally as rats bite g. pigs in most situations); a rat/cat couple (slept together, ate together, played together, groomed each other); and so many odd bird couples that I couldn't even begin to go into them lol (not the least of which was a tiny button quail in love with a King pigeon ). Thanks for sharing!


----------

